# Party cream cheese pinwheels



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

PARTY CREAM CHEESE PINWHEELS 

10 large flour tortillas 
2 boxes of cream cheese 
1 cup pitted black olives, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons pimentos, finely chopped 
1 pkg ranch dressing 
2 tablespoons green jalapenos, finely chopped 

Soften cream cheese Mix in the powdered Ranch dressing Add the pimentos, black olives and the jalapenos. 
Spread evenly over the flour tortillas using a rubber spatula. Roll tightly. Cover and chill for about one hour. Slice into pinwheels.
_________________


----------



## Glorie (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds good!  Thanks for sharing although I think I'll keep out the jalapenos, they don't like me, lol


----------

